# 68 bucks .....and, its gone.



## Potts (May 18, 2021)

Just quit a carnival job. It sucked, really. It's been a week now. Unemployed again. Got a backpack full of the usual bullshit (broken jewelry, rocks, a hair straightening iron thing, groundscore knife, Wipes). Bored as fuck. Fuck. In maybe northern-ish Mississippi. Church gave us a ride here "Next town please" . Made about 12 bucks quick and we shared a pint of gin bought smokes. Made another 60$ real quick which has me laying in a fucking trap motel, fighting this sleeping pill. Shes knocked the fuck out. There is literally a 120 room bandon with doors open and windows smashed less than a block away. Maybe instead of being a complete loss I can view this as opportunity to remind myself how much I hate television. But if anyone reads this and for whatever godforsaken reason finds themselves in Granada MS..there's a free room right off I-55 a block east of walmart. Liquor store is next door.


----------



## wahteva (May 20, 2021)

apply for unemployment, the government is giving it out like candy right now.


----------



## lizZzard (May 21, 2021)

I worked a carnival job once in Missouri, An your right that shit sucked! Best of luck


----------



## croc (May 23, 2021)

Homie, get on a train n do something fun! Sounds like u need it. The world is ur oyster an all that 🦪


----------



## Potts (May 26, 2021)

croc said:


> Homie, get on a train n do something fun! Sounds like u need it. The world is ur oyster an all that 🦪


Yeah. That's the plan. We are in a motel on a local church's dime while we wait on my food stamps to re-up and her scripts to get refilled. Also each got throw away jobs at local restaurants. The world is sometimes like a dumpster maybe...every now and again you find that untouched box of Domino's cinna-bon junk


----------



## Potts (May 26, 2021)

lizZzard said:


> I worked a carnival job once in Missouri, An your right that shit sucked! Best of luck


Kansas City would have to be my town, town. Springfield is aight too. The one we were with had 2 chomo's on hire and almost everyone was on what passes as meth nowadays. The final straw was engaging in coitus and the paper thin walls in the bunkhouse.


----------



## Potts (May 26, 2021)

wahteva said:


> apply for unemployment, the government is giving it out like candy right now.


I thought about it. I have terrible follow through though; still haven't got the stimulus checks thing.


----------



## wirl (May 29, 2021)

tru theyv given it to everyone in philly form doesnt even have to be filled out right most ppl jus make up all the numbers and job history. thats cool u got a free room tho. the dumpster of life def hooks it up every now and again.


----------

